# Moultrie Ga Car Show (The Hershey of the South) Nov 18-20



## JOEL (Nov 10, 2016)

The Moultrie Georgia car show is the weekend of Nov 18-20. HUGE car show and vast swap meet area in an abandoned airport. There are always a lot of bikes there, and a lot of local pickers with random stuff. Well worth the drive! It is the biggest one in the south!

Look for us across from the Propane building.


----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2016)

http://www.moultrieswapmeet.com/


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Same weekend as the Powder Springs show. I would like to make it to this show one day though. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 11, 2016)

Its a car show.I have never had any luck at these big car shows


----------



## JOEL (Nov 13, 2016)

Moultrie is always good for selling bikes and collectables. Consistently the best meet of the year for me in fact. Several regular bike people set up every year. There was a group of car guys from England last year buying up all the crunchy ballooners that nobody would buy at a bike show. The swap meet area is comparable to one of the lots at Hershy, maybe a little bigger, and with similar crowds of shoppers. Early setup is We-Th so you can come down and shop before Powder Springs.


----------

